# Is there a Squidder Expert in the House?



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

Over the last two months I bought 4 Penn Squidder 140L reels (used of course) and I have 4 more on the way. I just love that old reel. I want to restore the first choicest 4 and maybe later the rest of 'em. For now, I have complete sets of Carbontex drag washers and complete sets of Boca Lightning #5's spool bearings for each of the four reels.

My question is who, if anybody on this forum, has had experience with the Penn Squidders and do you feel comfortable in replacing these (and cleaning and lube - w/Cal's) for the cost of the service and I also pay for shipping? I'm just too lazy and don't want to do it myself...I might screw something up. LOL! TIA CF?


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

ComeFrom? said:


> Over the last two months I bought 4 Penn Squidder 140L reels (used of course) and I have 4 more on the way. I just love that old reel. I want to restore the first choicest 4 and maybe later the rest of 'em. For now, I have complete sets of Carbontex drag washers and complete sets of Boca Lightning #5's spool bearings for each of the four reels.
> 
> My question is who, if anybody on this forum, has had experience with the Penn Squidders and do you feel comfortable in replacing these (and cleaning and lube - w/Cal's) for the cost of the service and I also pay for shipping? I'm just too lazy and don't want to do it myself...I might screw something up. LOL! TIA CF?


 I've done em before brotha..Feel free to gimme a shout...Dip 713 412 1769


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

Dip;

See PM.


----------



## Fischer Angling (Jul 21, 2009)

I can fix Squidders. Call me at 713-234-6846. Chris Fischer. Fischer Angling.


----------



## C-Rob (Apr 13, 2011)

I have about 25 of them (don't ask why....), so if you need something parts wise and you have trouble finding it, shoot me a message and I'll see if I have an extra laying around.


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

Fischer Angling said:


> I can fix Squidders. Call me at 713-234-6846. Chris Fischer. Fischer Angling.


Thanks. See your PM.


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

C-Rob said:


> I have about 25 of them (don't ask why....), so if you need something parts wise and you have trouble finding it, shoot me a message and I'll see if I have an extra laying around.


I won't ask why. I understand the addiction! LOL! Thanks for the offer. I'll keep this info. available. Several need new spools. I have them "on the way" also. CF?


----------



## Charlie2 (Aug 21, 2004)

*Squidders*

I only have two; both magged and drags updated.

I still fish with them. C2


----------



## C-Rob (Apr 13, 2011)

I use them on my surf rods, mainly the 140 size, and a couple of the 145's for the shorter rods. I have a hard time putting them on the shelf and switching to newer technology. I have rebuilt them all (bearings & HT100 drag washers) and they still get the job done just as they always have....I just wish they had a little faster retrieve ratio.


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

Here is what I have as of last Friday. I been hittin' 'm with Brasso. It helps a little but a couple are pitted too deep. Check out the old white Garcia 600. CF?


----------



## C-Rob (Apr 13, 2011)

Are you going to "shelf" that bakelite spool? From your previous post, I am assuming thats why you have some metal spools coming. I am just asking because I'd hate to see you use it..

And I have some of those Mitchell Garcia's too, cool to see that some of them are still around!


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

*Somebody Get Me Outta' All These Reels!*

Here are two more new ones.... CF? h:


----------



## C-Rob (Apr 13, 2011)

Here is a few of them, the Mitchell-G's are in the back. Some are new in the box and never been used, others are used ALL of the time. On the ones that I use, I have either replaced the frame posts with stainless pieces, or replaced them with pieces from Newell.


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

C-Rob said:


> Here is a few of them, the Mitchell-G's are in the back. Some are new in the box and never been used, others are used ALL of the time. On the ones that I use, I have either replaced the frame posts with stainless pieces, or replaced them with pieces from Newell.


You and I sir are going to get along just fine. Great collection. I want that 146 Jr. up front. I'll get one today if I don't get out-bid! Could some of the Mitchel 600 parts be replacable with the Squidders? CF?


----------



## C-Rob (Apr 13, 2011)

Haha, thanks CF, I have way too many reels, most folks probably would think that it's absurd. But, I'll never run out of them :wink:

Those 146's seem to bring good money on eBay, from what I've seen, and I've noticed that they are still very popular with the east and west coast guys.

As for the interchangeability with the Garcia parts to a Squidder, I don't believe so. I know that the 600A is nearly identical in size to a 140, but just not exactly.


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

C-Rob;

You being from Pearland...I have a life-long friend there who is a veterinarian. Dr. Mike Davis. Equine Dentist and full time great guy. He's there if'n you need him. He sees pups and cats on Sat. morning; horses all the rest. Keep him in mind.

Yeah, speaking of Squidders, that 146 Jr. went almost instantly for almost 80 bucks. I don't go higher than 35 plus whatever shipping, etc. What am I going to do with 11 used reels? LOL!~ CF?


----------

